# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Whirlpool] 2 βαθμοί στο κάτω ράφι, 27 στο πάνω

## gianndats

Καλησπέρα. Μετράω με θερμόμετρο και έχω 2 βαθμούς στο κατώτερο ράφι και 27 στο ανώτερο. Ειναι σκετο ψυγείο χωρίς κατάψυξη. Κατά που να κοιτάξω;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θεωρητικά τέτοια διαφορά θερμοκρασίας ίσως σημαίνει ότι έχει 2 μοτέρ και δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου το ένα . Ή έχει σύστημα με 1 μοτέρ και διανέμει ψύξη σε χωριστούς θαλάμους με βαλβίδα.

----------


## gianndats

> Θεωρητικά τέτοια διαφορά θερμοκρασίας ίσως σημαίνει ότι έχει 2 μοτέρ και δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου το ένα . Ή έχει σύστημα με 1 μοτέρ και διανέμει ψύξη σε χωριστούς θαλάμους με βαλβίδα.


Καλημέρα. Ένα μοτέρ έχει, όχι δύο. Επίσης, δεν έχει χωριστους θαλαμους, όλο το ψυγείο ειναι εννιαίο χωρις χωριστυς θαλαμους. Αλλά για κάποιο λόγο στο κατώτερο ράφι έχω 2 βαθμους (πιάνει και πάγους) και στο ανώτερο έχω 27. Έχει ξανατύχει;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Υποθέτω είναι εξ ολοκλήρου συντηρήσεως ψυγείο. (οικιακό? / Επαγγελματικό όρθιο ψυγείο?) δεν θα έπρεπε να έχεις πάγους και πιθανόν να περιέχει και ανεμιστήρα κυκλοφορίας ο οποίος μπλοκάρισε κτλ . (μια απόψυξη χειροκίνητη και επανέλαβε με μετρήσεις θερμοκρασιών για τις πρώτες ώρες λειτουργίας ).

----------


## gianndats

> Υποθέτω είναι εξ ολοκλήρου συντηρήσεως ψυγείο. (οικιακό? / Επαγγελματικό όρθιο ψυγείο?) δεν θα έπρεπε να έχεις πάγους και πιθανόν να περιέχει και ανεμιστήρα κυκλοφορίας ο οποίος μπλοκάρισε κτλ . (μια απόψυξη χειροκίνητη και επανέλαβε με μετρήσεις θερμοκρασιών για τις πρώτες ώρες λειτουργίας ).


Καλησπέρα. Είναι ψυγείο εξ ολοκλήρου συντηρήσεως οικιακό. Ο ανεμιστήρα κυκλοφορίας που ακούγεται να δουλεύει. Καναμε απόψυξη χωρις βελτίωση...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εννοείται εκτός τον ανεμιστήρα άκουγες και τον συμπιεστή μοτέρ να δουλεύει συνεχώς / τότε ναι η μη βελτίωση σημαίνει έλλειψη υγρών / αν τα στοιχεία ψύξης είναι ορατά μέσα στον θάλαμο (ορατές σωληνώσεις και όχι μέσα σε μόνωση ) πέρνα από έναν μάστορα να σου πει μια γνώμη

----------

